
Vacuum Tube Chess Set Flickers and Glows - Dysiode
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/07/vacuum-tube-chess-flickers-and-glows/
======
bryanh
Very cool but likely 1) very hot and 2) very expensive (seriously though, any
guitarist will attest to the fact that replacing tubes isn't cheap!).

